# Würth new official supplier to BMW WilliamsF1 Team



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*Würth new official supplier to BMW WilliamsF1 Team* 
09/09/2004

Munich/Monza, 9th September 2004. Assembly professional Würth is the latest official supplier to join the BMW WilliamsF1 Team. "Formula One is a leading international sport using leading-edge technology, and that makes it an ideal communications platform for our globally operating group," explains Dieter Münch, Head of Marketing and Advertising of Adolf Würth GmbH & Co. KG. "We look forward to working together with the BMW WilliamsF1 Team as an innovative partner." 
BMW Motorsport Director Dr Mario Theissen commented, "Ideally, sport sponsorships provide added potential for synergies in areas beyond marketing. As an assembly enterprise with a global reputation, the Würth Group is an excellent match."

Adolf Würth GmbH & Co. KG has its head office in Künzelsau/Baden-Württemberg and was founded in 1945 by Adolf Würth. After the premature death of his father in 1954, Reinhold Würth took over the company with an annual turnover at that time of 80,000 euros. Out of this regional business, Reinhold Würth developed a globally active trading group with 306 allied companies in 80 countries. In 2003, the Würth Group generated a record turnover of 5.45 billion euros.

The core business of the group is its global trade in fixing and assembly materials through a network of Würth companies. Würth is a byword for good, solid, lasting quality, competent advice and speedy delivery. With its range of 56,000 products for industry and trades, the group is a competent provider when it comes to solving attachment problems of any kind. The product range extends from screws and accessories, dowels, tools and chemical-technical products, all the way through to protective work clothing and inventory management systems.

These products are sold under the group's own brand name and distributed to craft businesses as well as medium- and large-scale industry. In Germany, Würth supports a distribution network with over 2,500 sales staff and 93 sales agencies. Worldwide, more than two million customers have placed their trust in the group's products, services and support.

Würth is no unknown quantity in the field of sport sponsoring, least of all motor racing. The group already sponsors the German Touring Car Masters (DTM) and was involved as a Formula One sponsor in 1983 and 1984. Adolf Würth GmbH & Co. KG has also been the team sponsor of the German National Ski Jumping Team since 2002, as well as sponsoring the DSV (German Ski Federation) team in the biathlon, cross-country and Nordic combination disciplines since 2004. Würth's sport sponsorship activities also include involvement in cycling, fencing and football.


----------

